# Awkward



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

First thing this morning: Our 6 year old daughter asks "How was your night?" Me: "Fine thanks. How was yours?" 6 Year old " you sure? I thought you had a headache or something you we re making alot of noise..."

Our 11 and my husband start giggling which sets me off which sets the 6 year old off.

I'm not ashamed or embarrassed really, It's natural. 

Should i just leave it alone? Shes a bit young to know about sex right?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

"We were just playing around". She doesn't need gory details yet.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine knew about sex at that age, but because she asked how her sister got "in the tummy". I'm big on honesty, but only if directly asked.

For what you describe, I'd also go with "Aw, nothing wrong, kiddo! Just us goofing around."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

How did you get from headache to making a lot of noise? Men everywhere want to know.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> How did you get from headache to making a lot of noise? Men everywhere want to know.



Shes 6. She thought i had a headache or something because i was "making noises"

PS. The hormones released during sex are like pain suppressants. 
"I've got a headache" is a lousy excuse in my opinion.

Sory LDs.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VixNz said:


> I'm not ashamed or embarrassed really, It's natural.
> 
> Should i just leave it alone? Shes a bit young to know about sex right?


If your 11 year old knows, she may be teasing your younger daughter about not being old enough to know more about grown up stuff. You should explain more to her so that she does not worry and her big sister does not exploit the situation and tease her with horrible misinformation.

Just explain very generically that "daddy was using his super powers of romance to make me feel so loved, that it took my breath away and made me feel like that happiest person in the whole world!"

This way she does not worry that you were hurting in any way AND she know that you and daddy love each other.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

VixNz said:


> First thing this morning: Our 6 year old daughter asks "How was your night?" Me: "Fine thanks. How was yours?" 6 Year old " you sure? I thought you had a headache or something you we re making alot of noise..."
> 
> Our 11 and my husband start giggling which sets me off which sets the 6 year old off.
> 
> ...


I assume 'sets you off' means you got mad. If so, why? 

I'd find it funny to and so should you. Chill out.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I assumed "sets me off" meant she got to giggling too, and a chain reaction ensued.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I assumed "sets me off" meant she got to giggling too, and a chain reaction ensued.


If so good, that's the right reaction. And if so my bad for misunderstanding.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I assumed "sets me off" meant she got to giggling too, and a chain reaction ensued.


I couldn't help it, giggles are contagious plus i must admit it was pretty damn funny the way she said it.

Guess you had to be there.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

VixNz said:


> Shes 6. She thought i had a headache or something because i was "making noises"
> 
> *PS. The hormones released during sex are like pain suppressants.
> "I've got a headache" is a lousy excuse in my opinion.
> ...


I figured that out a long time ago. Spread the word, Sister! :grin2: 

Since I am on blood pressure meds, I'm not supposed to take Motrin or Aspirin or even Aleve unless I really need to. Sex is my go to for headache relief, lol.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

VixNz said:


> Shes 6. She thought i had a headache or something because i was "making noises"
> 
> *PS. The hormones released during sex are like pain suppressants.
> "I've got a headache" is a lousy excuse in my opinion.*
> ...



Keep in mind VixNz that this only works for women if they have desire and enjoy the respective sexual stimulation/orgasm. There are sometimes that if a lower desire women is not in the mood that there is nothing that will get her to enjoy it. Having sex probably feels more like someone shoving a carrot stick into your mouth and smashing it into the side of your cheeks until you are just left feeling used. Combine that with a headache and it will probably be fairly unbearable. 

In this case a man will have better luck giving his wife a long back rub until she feels better. THEN she might be receptive to sex. 

Anecdotally husbands can randomly ask their wife if she needs an aspirin, and when she says no then the husband can smile and say, "OK then you do NOT have a headache tonight!"

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I was driving my grandson somewhere and out of the blue he said "I heard mom and dad having sex last night." I asked him how he knew they were having sex and he said he just knew.

I asked what it sounded like and sure enough, the noises he made sounded like a couple going at it. I almost had to pull the car over. 

Had to remind my daughter that the walls are thin.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

homasroveo said:


> Men everywhere want to know.


 Wanna know what now?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> How did you get from headache to making a lot of noise? Men everywhere want to know.


*Yeah! In my married days, I was always more prone to hear the age-old line, "Sorry, Hon! Not tonight ~ I've got a headache!" 

Which was more often followed by silence much rather than noise!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

VixNz said:


> First thing this morning: Our 6 year old daughter asks "How was your night?" Me: "Fine thanks. How was yours?" 6 Year old " you sure? I thought you had a headache or something you we re making alot of noise..."
> 
> Our 11 and my husband start giggling which sets me off which sets the 6 year old off.
> 
> ...


Try explaining to your 18 year old son why your wife of 24 years is sporting fake tattoos in supposedly "concealed" areas.:surprise:


----------

